# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2020



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2020 às 00:00)

*




*

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jun 2020 às 02:13)

Não dei por nada, mas a minha mãe disse que já voltou a chover, pelo radar parece-me que é possível que tenha caído qualquer coisa por volta da meia-noite


----------



## Batalha64 (1 Jun 2020 às 11:15)

Ligeiro chuvisco de momento, nuvens bastante escuros sobre o Magoito, Sintra.


----------



## srr (1 Jun 2020 às 11:44)

Boas,

Parace que se está a formar o "nucleo duro" das trovoadas para tarde, na zona do alentejo.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jun 2020 às 11:48)

céu encoberto, 23.9ºC


----------



## MSantos (1 Jun 2020 às 12:12)

Boas!

Aqui pela Azambuja temos tido uma manhã muito nublada. Hoje está bem mais fresco do que nos dias anteriores.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jun 2020 às 12:13)

srr disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Parace que se está a formar o "nucleo duro" das trovoadas para tarde, na zona do alentejo.


Não me parece... os modelos só apontam para trovoada lá mais para o Norte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jun 2020 às 12:22)

Por cá este 1º dia de Junho começou bem fresco, e ainda bem, e com céu muito nublado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jun 2020 às 12:36)

srr disse:


> Parace que se está a formar o "nucleo duro" das trovoadas para tarde, na zona do alentejo.


A chuva, se ocorrer a sul, será de caráter miúdo...
____________________
Ora bem, primeiro de junho, primeiro de inverno! Depois de uma segunda metade do mês bem quente, o primeiro de junho segue com céu nublado e 22,0ºC. Que bom!!  

Entretanto, os modelos cortaram tanto na chuva como no tempo frio, colocando a depressão mais para oeste. Até o ensemble levou um corte dos grandes! O tempo fresco deverá continuar mas apenas na primeira semana, porque entretanto parece que há uma tendência para o regresso do tempo quente. A ver o que acontece nas próximas saídas!


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2020 às 14:02)

Boa tarde

Ainda não há convecção e não parece ir acontecer na maior parte do território. As condições iniciais são muito diferentes de ontem.
Céu encoberto por nuvens médias e altas, nevoeiros. Estratos baixos e estratocumulus. Mas o tipo de nuvem mais frequente são os Altocumulus, em circulação do quadrante Sul.

Imagem do satélite Terra hoje às 11:20 utc (há hora e meia atrás):






Ontem ao pôr-do-sol, Altocumulus foram de facto as nuvens mais frequentes. No início do vídeo vê-se ao longe do lado direito as nuvens ainda associadas ao evento da Beira interior, que depois se propagou mais para Oeste.


----------



## Geopower (1 Jun 2020 às 16:19)

Dia de céu muito nublado em Lisboa. Vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Jun 2020 às 16:34)

Ceu muito nublado e bastante mais fresco, sobretudo de manhã...mas não ha qualquer sinal de chuva por aqui


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2020 às 17:32)

26,6°C
49%

Além das nuvens médias e altas, alguns Cumulus humilis ou mediocris, ocasionalmente um congestus sem parecer largar precipitação. Movimento destes é de sueste, das outras nuvens é de SSW.

Vento fraco de rumo variável, predomina  de Oeste. 



Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (1 Jun 2020 às 20:58)

Boa Noite

Maio despede-se com tempo soalheiro e céu pouco nublado, encobrindo no final do dia. Notável descida de temperatura.
Acumulado total de *60,3 mm*, mais um mês bem acima da média, assim está bem  

Primeiro de Junho foi de céu nublado e com temperatura algo abafada, tempo típico de trovoada. No entanto, vai-se notando alguma frescura durante a noite e manhã, em comparação com os últimos tempos, o que já vai dando para arrefecer a casa  
Vento nulo alternando com brisa fraca de NW. 

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *16,6ºC *
Máxima: *26,5ºC *

*Hoje: *
Mínima: *18,3ºC*
Máxima: *26,2ºC *

T. Atual: *22,4ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: NW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2020 às 21:04)

Ontem ao fim da tarde, em Santa Iria de Azóia, avistavam-se as células no vale do Tejo, na zona do Entroncamento/Chamusca (a cerca de 70-90 Km).
Observa-se que à superfície naquela área e nos níveis médios no local de avistamento, o movimento das nuvens tem uma componente principal de Sueste.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jun 2020 às 23:37)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia em que mal se viu o sol por aqui, embora ao final do dia o céu tenha limpado um pouco... Foi um dia fresco e com algum vento, como há muito não se via!  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 23,9ºC 
Mín: 18,5ºC

Agora estão 19,2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jun 2020 às 11:39)

Bom dia!

Tal como ontem hoje o Sol não brilha aqui pela Azambuja, o céu tem-se mantido muito nublado. Estes dias mais frescos têm sido bons pra refrescar as casas.


----------



## Tufao André (2 Jun 2020 às 12:10)

Bom dia!

Isto sim são temperaturas normais para a época, finalmente!!  Estava farto de tantos dias seguidos de calor, as casas aqueceram bastante e estava a ficar complicado dormir nesta ultima semana...
Tal como ontem, céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de SW. Sem qualquer precipitação ou sinais disso. Apenas *23ºC *e 63% HR! 
Mais fresco que ontem, que ainda foi aos 26ºC


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2020 às 16:02)

Boa tarde

Ontem foi assim, durante a tarde. Para a noite muita nebulosidade alta e média ocultou o sol ao poente.


Hoje temos uma situação com convecção fraca mas mais consistente. Cumulus mediocris e que parecem agora estar a evoluir para congestus. Há ecos fracos na zona de Torres Novas e Ferreira do Zêzere.

Imagem do satélite Terra às 12:02utc de hoje:







Webcam da Caparica (Cabana do Pescador), às 14:00utc






E para estragar o dia, um pequeno foco de incêndio onde não pode de todo aparecer!
Já resolvido mas algo estranho se passou ali, talvez ignição por máquinas que estão a cortar árvores naquela zona perto da Lagoa Azul (Pedra Branca):


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2020 às 16:40)

Eólicas quase todas paradas, as que andam devagar estão viradas a WSW.

13:38:17 utc ENE (Coruche)







15:23:37 utc WNW






15:23:46 utc WNW eólicas


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jun 2020 às 16:51)

Por cá mais um dia marcado essencialmente pelo céu nublado e tempo fresco.


----------



## RStorm (2 Jun 2020 às 20:51)

Boa Noite

Mais um dia ameno e com alguma nebulosidade, diminuindo gradualmente a partir da tarde. Um autêntico alívio depois de tantos dias de braseira 
O vento soprou fraco a moderado de NW.

Parece que a instabilidade desapareceu praticamente por completo do horizonte, como é habitual neste tipo de eventos   Resta apenas alguma actividade para quinta-feira, veremos como será 

Mínima: *19,3ºC *
Máxima: *25,2ºC *

T. Atual: *21,4ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jun 2020 às 00:04)

Bom dia, 
Ainda bem que as temperaturas desceram um pouco, já estávamos todos a ficar mortos de tanto calor precoce! Hoje foi mais um dia ameno, que começou com céu nublado e acabou com um céu claramente limpo. 
Infelizmente, tenho o pressentimento que estes dias frescos serão de pouca dura e no máximo durarão apenas uma a duas semanas. Veremos o que acontece!  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 23,7°C
Mín: 18,3°C

Agora estão 18,5°C e céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2020 às 16:04)

Boa tarde
Vento Oeste produz "Cabos fumegantes", ou seja, as proeminências da costa são pequenas barreiras de condensação formando-se cordões de Estratocumulus ou Cumulus humilis/mediocris.
Peniche, Sintra, Raso, Espichel, Sines e S.Vicente/Sagres são disso exemplo hoje. Quanto o vento se itensifica estes cordões tornam-se mais contínuos e descem até encobrir os Cabos a meia altura.

Imagem do satélite Terra às 11:07utc






Webcam Fonte da Telha 14:45 utc, direcção Cabo Espichel


----------



## Maxwell Black (3 Jun 2020 às 16:48)

Confirmo o céu em Sintra.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2020 às 17:24)

*Ontem dia 2*, na Serra de Sintra ("Monte Olimpo"), o nevoeiro de norte estava à volta dos 400 m de altitude, subia pelo extremo ocidental da Serra, chegou a encobrir a Peninha.
No oceano eram visíveis a centenas de quilómetros os topos das células associadas a uma frente estacionária que se enrola em torno de um núcleo depressionário, de momento quase estacionário também.


Vídeo FHD convertido para 4K e acelerado 10x. O vento era, na verdade, fraco inferior a 10 Km/h e estes nevoeiros moviam-se muito lentamente.
Temperatura à volta 17ºC - 18ºC.







Eram imensos os pirilampos na floresta!!


----------



## Geopower (3 Jun 2020 às 19:22)

Manhã de céu pouco nublado com vento fraco. 
Neste momento céu com períodos de muito nublado. Vento moderado de oeste.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2020 às 20:41)

Praia do Rei

20,2°C
84%
Oeste estável 14 a 16 Km/h

Serra de Sintra coberta.

Há células ao largo a Oeste, extensas bigornas que apontam para nordeste.

Água do mar efectivamente está a 21°C, sensação algo insólita nesta época. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (3 Jun 2020 às 20:45)

Boa Noite

O dia foi soalheiro e "fresco", com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de SW.
Agora no final do dia, o céu aumentou gradualmente de nebulosidade e o vento diminuiu de intensidade.

Parece que sempre vamos ter alguma chuva durante a próxima madrugada e manhã de amanhã  A ver que nos sai na rifa 

Mínima: *16,7ºC *
Máxima: *24,9ºC *

T. Atual: *21,1ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: SW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jun 2020 às 00:29)

Boa noite,
Por aqui, o dia foi de céu limpo com algumas nuvens durante a manhã. De resto, o dia foi ameno e houve algum arrefecimento noturno, o que até não é nada anormal para junho. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,9°C
Mín: 16,6°C

Agora estão 19,0°C e céu pouco nublado. Parece que nesta madrugada poderemos ter festa!


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2020 às 02:30)

Em movimento de SW encurvando para ENE, células sem organização aparente, ecos amarelos.
Dentre de duas horas podem chegar à península de Setúbal ou até Lisboa.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2020 às 09:57)

Boas!

Manhã fresca e encoberta aqui pela Azambuja, o meu sensor virado a Norte marca 20.8ºC.

Está a começar a cair agora (pairar) um leve chuvisco.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2020 às 12:29)

aguaceiro fraco por aqui


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jun 2020 às 12:32)

Boas, por Coimbra temos céu pouco nublado e tempo relativamente fresco


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2020 às 12:50)

parou e volta a cair outro aguaceiro  molham o chão


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jun 2020 às 12:56)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui, após uma noite de fiasco em que nada choveu (embora nota-se que pingou alguma coisa, pois a estrada estava molhada por volta das nove) e com céu algo nublado, o dia amanheceu com céu limpo e estão 23,2ºC. 

Ao contrário do que se diz por aí, os dias até nem têm sido muito frios em relação à época do ano... As mínimas têm sido cerca de 2 a 4 graus acima do normal e as máximas 1 a 2 abaixo. Na realidade, a média dos primeiros dias do mês até está ligeiramente mais quente que a média (cerca de 1 grau), pois a média mensal é de 19ºC e a média destes últimos 4 dias é de 20,1ºC, com uma máxima absoluta de 23,9ºC e uma mínima absoluta de 16,6ºC. Acho que muita gente habituou-se mal com os magníficos junhos de 2015, 2016 e 2017...


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2020 às 14:39)

25ºC agora já com abertas, de manhã manteve encoberto, ainda caiu 2 aguaceiros como disse perto da hora do almoço, ambos fracos, o segundo ainda abriu com uma chuva mais consistente que fez barulho de moderado mas durou pouco passou logo a fraquinho também, portanto o máximo que ambos deram foi o chão molhado e deixou o cheiro da terra molhada


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2020 às 16:19)

Boa tarde! 

Aqui pela Azambuja apenas houve um ligeiro chuvisco de manhã, depois o céu foi limpando. Por agora céu apenas com algumas nuvens (poucas) e algum vento.


----------



## Geopower (4 Jun 2020 às 17:30)

Dia com céu muito nublado durante a manhã.
Tarde com céu progressivamente a tornar-se limpo. Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2020 às 20:02)

Boa tarde

Ao nascer do sol havia nebulosidade baixa nos montes e média/alta que ainda parecia anunciar alguma precipitação, mas as células em aproximação tinham-se dissipado.

As eólivas apontavam maioritariamente a NW mas trabalhavam lentas:




















Parece haver ali algumas lenticulares...





Os poucos Cumulus humilis que restaram para a tarde já desapareceram, o céu está praticamente limpo.
As eólicas todas viradas a WNW em movimento moderado.


----------



## RStorm (4 Jun 2020 às 20:19)

Boa Tarde

O melhor fiasco do ano até agora, não haja dúvida  Também nesta altura do ano não seria de esperar melhor, tendo em conta o tipo de evento. O que interessa é que choveu nas zonas mais necessitadas 
De resto foi mais um dia soalheiro e agradável, com céu parcialmente nublado, limpando gradualmente no final da tarde. O vento soprou moderado de W, rodando para NW a partir da tarde e diminuindo de intensidade.

Hoje, pela primeira vez, tive o privilégio de encontrar uma aranha-joaninha  Nunca tinha visto nenhuma ao vivo. É um excelente exemplar a ser preservado, porém tive que retirar o meu cão de perto, para não haver nenhum desfecho trágico 

Mínima: *17,3ºC *
Máxima: *25,2ºC *

T. Atual: *21,9ºC *
HR: 51%
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2020 às 22:42)

*Ontem dia 3*, na Praia do Rei

Imagens para celebrar um evento de que não me lembro de ter registo, na minha memória: água do mar a 21ºC no princípio de Junho.
Havia qualquer coisa de "tropical" na sensação de olhar aquele horizonte e sentir a humidade que emanava das águas mornas.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jun 2020 às 23:19)

Ainda choveu bem em Sao Martinho do Porto onde e encontro neste momento, diria que uns 2 ou 3 mm. Foi pelas 7h da manha.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jun 2020 às 23:50)

StormRic disse:


> *Ontem dia 3*, na Praia do Rei
> 
> Imagens para celebrar um evento de que não me lembro de ter registo, na minha memória: água do mar a 21ºC no princípio de Junho.
> Havia qualquer coisa de "tropical" na sensação de olhar aquele horizonte e sentir a humidade que emanava das águas mornas.


É o que dá a falta de nortada. Nesta altura do ano seria de esperar que ocorresse muito vento durante a tarde, tal e qual como nos últimos anos mas tal não tem acontecido. Claramente a sinóptica é bem diferente da desses anos, até porque não tem havido o típico anticiclone de junho, mas sim uma depressão isolada no Atlântico (rodeada por uma crista anticiclónica) e um núcleo depressionário em França. 





Por aqui o dia foi parecido com os anteriores: temperaturas amenas, pouco vento, céu limpo (exceto de madrugada) e algumas pingas de madrugada, mas que mal acumularam. Por falar em frio ou calor, por aqui as temperaturas até têm sido relativamente normais segundo as médias de junho: a máxima hoje até foi ligeiramente acima da média (+0,2ºC) e a mínima foi de 3ºC acima da média de junho. Claramente há uma noção errada do clima em Portugal... 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 25,1ºC
Mín: 17,2ºC

Agora estão 17,5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jun 2020 às 00:07)

Boas,

O Vento não desapareceu por cá lol
Mas sim tem estado relativamente tranquillo,porventura as rajadas desta tarde já seriam apelidadas de vendaval noutras zonas. 
É incontornável que isto não anda muito normal, hoje registei água a 21 graus na costa da guia (Cascais). 
Foi um longo período sem grandes ventos de norte , sendo que o vento de quadrantes sul foi algo persistente proporcionando o caldo na costa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jun 2020 às 00:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O Vento não desapareceu por cá lol
> Mas sim tem estado relativamente tranquillo,porventura as rajadas desta tarde já seriam apelidadas de vendaval noutras zonas.
> ...


Sim, mas claramente no ano passado houve bem mais vento por esta altura, para além das temperaturas serem mais baixas...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jun 2020 às 00:21)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Sim, mas claramente no ano passado houve bem mais vento por esta altura, para além das temperaturas serem mais baixas...



Sim verdade, mas lá está se for preciso tenho muita nortada (brutal) em Julho e Agosto. Por norma aparece forte e feio, por mim sinceramente nem aparecia tão cedo lol


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2020 às 02:20)

Ainda o "sonho tropical"


----------



## RStorm (5 Jun 2020 às 19:35)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia soalheiro e com alguma "frescura" 
O céu apresentou-se pouco nublado durante todo o dia, limpando a partir do final da tarde. O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de NW.

Mínima: *17,8ºC *
Máxima: *24,4ºC *

T. Atual: *22,6ºC *
HR: 47% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## João Esteves (5 Jun 2020 às 21:12)

Boa Tarde,

Dia relativamente mais fresco do que os últimos com uma máxima de *22.8ºC*. A próxima noite deverá ser igualmente mais fresca com a mínima a descer até cerca dos *14ºC*.

Acompanhem as condições meteorológicas no website da Estação Meteorológica da Portela *meteoPortela* e/ou em alternativa na rede _*weatherlink.com*_.
Acompanhem as previsões meteorológicas para os próximos dias em _*Wxsim meteoPortela*_.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jun 2020 às 22:02)

Boa noite,
O dia pela Charneca foi mais frio que o de ontem. De resto, nada a apontar... 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 23,3°C
Mín: 15,2°C

Agora estão 17,8°C e céu limpo. Pelo andar da temperatura aproxima-se uma noite fresca.


----------



## Maxwell Black (6 Jun 2020 às 11:23)

E de facto foi uma noite fresca. Por Alverca a Base aérea marcava 17ºC pelas 11 da noite. Uma maravilha!


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2020 às 14:40)

Já chegou a nebulosidade alta associada à instabilidade que assolou o arquipélago da Madeira.
Precipitação só deverá atingir a Região Sul, segundo prevê o IPMA.
As eólicas estão viradas a NW mas em movimento variável, algumas muito lentas ou quase imóveis.
Entretanto uma frente fria em movimento norte-sul acerca-se das regiões nortenhas.

IPMA 13h utc
















Imagem satélite Terra às 11h38 utc


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2020 às 14:52)

Há 10 minutos, dicotomia do céu Oeste/Leste:


----------



## jamestorm (6 Jun 2020 às 18:22)

Vai chuviscando neste momento em Sao Martinho do Porto.  Céu muito nublado.


----------



## remember (6 Jun 2020 às 20:22)

Boas, 

Realmente noites fresquinhas, 13.7°C de mínima hoje, assim que começa a acelerar o vento nota-se o fresquinho... 

Também é o que vale, porque as casas já aqueciam bem! 


Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jun 2020 às 23:16)

Mais um dia igualzinho aos anteriores, mas com um aumento da nebulosidade durante a noite.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,1°C
Mín: 13,2°C

Agora estão 17,5°C e céu nublado.


----------



## almeida96 (7 Jun 2020 às 00:34)

Pelas 23 h, alguns pingos no Cacém.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jun 2020 às 11:02)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã acordou com céu muito nublado, e há cerca de meia hora, estava a querer cair uns pingos, mas não deu em nada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jun 2020 às 14:11)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui tem estado céu muito nublado ao longo do dia. Ainda pingou, embora não tenha acumulado nada. 
Também está mais fresco, com 19,5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (7 Jun 2020 às 16:05)

22°C no Barreiro, com o sol a querer aparecer com mais força 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2020 às 16:10)

Boa tarde

20,9ºC
53%
Nortada até 20 Km/h
Não dei por qualquer precipitação aqui, apesar de a noite e a manhã terem sido bastante nubladas por nuvens baixas, pela passagem da frente fria de fraca actividade.

*Ontem dia 6*, enquanto a frente se aproximava de norte e as nuvens médias e altas se moviam com rumo variável, em geral de Oeste, os céus estavam bonitos e o poente ainda teve um laivo de cor entre o cordão de nuvens baixas sobre os montes e as nuvens altas:


4K, acelerado 50x, sobre o bonito vale do Trancão:


----------



## RStorm (7 Jun 2020 às 19:42)

Boa Tarde 

Fim de semana fresco e com céu geralmente nublado, apresentando-se com boas abertas durante a manhã de ontem e a tarde de hoje. 
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado do quadrante W. 
Ontem ao final da tarde caíram alguns pingos dispersos, mas foi coisa de 1 minuto apenas. De resto, que eu me apercebesse, não caiu mais nada. 

*Sábado: *
Mínima: *14,1ºC *
Máxima: *25,8ºC *

*Domingo: *
Mínima: *18,3ºC*
Máxima: *22,9ºC *

T. Atual: *19,7ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: W / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jun 2020 às 22:44)

Boa noite,
Depois de um dia ameno e com céu nublado, a noite segue com céu limpo e a frente fria está a ter o seu efeito: a mínima ainda está por se fazer...  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,6°C
Mín: 16,1°C (???)

Agora estão 16,1°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2020 às 22:54)

Boas,

15,6 graus.

Esta manhã ainda apanhei chuvisco persistente.
Nas Almoinhas Velhas acumulou 1 mm.
Amanhã tenho forte nortada por cá.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2020 às 15:45)

Boa tarde

Vento voltou em força.

A Nortada e a imbatível beleza das nossas praias.
Imagens de hoje nas MeoBeachcam

Praia Grande, 14:20utc





Guincho, 14:25utc





Nova Vaga e a festa dos desportos de mar e vento (desde Cabana do Pescador), 14:10utc





Fonte da Telha, a presença da Serra de Sintra a interceptar o fluxo marítimo. Talvez se forme um capacete volumoso hoje. 14:30utc


----------



## RStorm (8 Jun 2020 às 20:14)

Boa Tarde

Hoje a panorama já foi bem mais diferente. O dia apresentou-se mais límpido e soalheiro, com alguns cumulus a marcarem presença especialmente durante a manhã.
O vento tem soprado moderado de NW, abrandando por vezes de forma temporária.
A mínima de ontem foi batida, *16,6ºC*. 

Curioso que a chance de ocorrer chuva nos próximos dias aumentou bastante. Por exemplo, quinta-feira não estava previsto nada e agora já se prevê possibilidade de chuva fraca. Veremos como será, mas também poderá ser mais um desvaneio nos modelos, como é típico desta época 

Mínima: *15,0ºC *
Máxima: *23,1ºC *

T. Atual: *19,4ºC *
HR: 55%
Vento: NW / 14,0 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jun 2020 às 23:18)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui o dia foi ameno de dia e fresco de noite, como têm sido estes últimos dias. E finalmente, após tanto tempo, apareceu o famoso vento típico desta altura do ano: a Nortada. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,7ºC
Mín: 14,9ºC
Rajada máxima: 39 km/h NNO

Agora estão 17,0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## João Esteves (9 Jun 2020 às 10:27)

Bom Dia,

Muito vento de Norte durante o dia de ontem e esta última noite, com uma velocidade média bastante mais alta do que o habitual.
Temperaturas seguem em linha com os últimos dias, com mínimas na ordem dos 15ºC e máximas a atingir os 22/23 ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jun 2020 às 16:17)

Esta tarde segue com céu por vezes nublado, e com vento moderado, o que por vezes até se torna desconfortável quando se está á sombra durante muito tempo.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2020 às 17:11)

Boa tarde

Mantém-se a nortada, até 30 Km/h e persistiu desde toda a noite passada.
Pelas 3h registava 15,2ºC na rua. Agora entre 21ºC e 22ºC; 50% HR.

De manhã havia capacete na Serra, mas dissipou-se e nesta altura vista da Fonte da Telha está tudo limpo.

satélite Terra hoje às 12:09utc





WebCam Fonte da Telha às 16:02 utc


----------



## RStorm (9 Jun 2020 às 19:31)

Boa Tarde 

Mais um dia soalheiro e agradável, com céu pouco ou limpo. 
O vento soprou fraco de NW, acelerando de forma temporária durante a tarde. 

Mínima: *16,0ºC *
Máxima: *24,2ºC *

T. Atual: *20,9ºC *
HR: 48% 
Vento: NW / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2020 às 20:47)

Boas,

Nortada interessante por cá, rajadas nos 75/80 km/h.
O regresso de alguma normalidade, dado altura do ano.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jun 2020 às 21:45)

Boa noite,
É curioso que o tempo nestes dias pela Península de Setúbal tem sido muito parecido por todo o lado. Tal como nas terras do @RStorm, o dia por aqui também foi soalheiro e ameno. As noites, por outro lado, têm sido amenizadas pela brisa costeira, não descendo muito.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 23,8°C 
Mín: 15,5°C

Agora estão 16,5°C e céu limpo. Parece que na quinta teremos água por aqui, mas os acumulados não deverão chegar a 1 mm. Logo veremos...


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2020 às 22:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Nortada interessante por cá, rajadas nos 75/80 km/h.
> O regresso de alguma normalidade, dado altura do ano.


Pois, interessante é o termo, então na Serra... não subi aos Píncaros mas na Mula (barragem) soprava de forma estável à volta dos 40 Km/h. A água da albufeira estava bem agitada, parecia o mar. Depois subi ao Monte do Silêncio, e aí silêncio é o que nao havia, o vento rugia entre os 50 e 60 Km/h com rajadas que estariam perto dos 80 Km/h mas de tão curtas que o anemometro não tinha tempo de reagir. O som no entanto não enganava. O sítio é complicado de fazer medições pois a preocupação principal é não ser atirado dos blocos abaixo. 
14,2°C e 75%

Nivel da água na albufeira: 11,6 m aproximadamente. 





















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2020 às 22:21)

StormRic disse:


> Pois, interessante é o termo, então na Serra... não subi aos Píncaros mas na Mula (barragem) soprava de forma estável à volta dos 40 Km/h. A água da albufeira estava bem agitada, parecia o mar. Depois subi ao Monte do Silêncio, e aí silêncio é o que nao havia, o vento rugia entre os 50 e 60 Km/h com rajadas que estariam perto dos 80 Km/h mas de tão curtas que o anemometro não tinha tempo de reagir. O som no entanto não enganava. O sítio é complicado de fazer medições pois a preocupação principal é não ser atirado dos blocos abaixo.
> 14,2°C e 75%
> 
> Nivel da água na albufeira: 11,6 m aproximadamente.
> ...



Boas Ricardo,

Belas fotos! Dessa zona sem dúvida que o monte do silêncio é violento. Uma vez fui lá com vento extremo no verão, até metia medo...
Ainda assim quando fazia registos ia para zonas mais extremas por exemplo, Pedra da Era, Cabeço do Vento para não falar daqueles cumes colados ao mar entre a Grota e Figueira do Guincho...nem imagino o que é morar ali deve ser terrível o barulho do vento dado a violência do mesmo. 

Esta zona tem tanto vento como a serra(excluído a zona no do freguesia/concelho) , um dia se puderes desloca te ao Cabreiro ou Murches, ou próximo da A16 Atrozela /Alcabideche vais ficar surpreendido com os registos. Infelizmente mantém se a má cobertura de estações para medir estes vendavais.


----------



## Thomar (10 Jun 2020 às 01:25)

Boas! 
Vou deixar-vos aqui umas fotografias do final de tarde do passado dia 08 deste mês para os especialistas em nuvens ajudarem a identificar e darem a sua opinião! sobre estas nuvens:
@StormRic , @Gilmet


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2020 às 20:25)

Boas,

Dias ventosos, mas perfeitamente suportáveis, ainda longe da nortada violenta, dias que nem vale pena tentar andar de bike. Lol

Entretanto deixo aqui foto de uma estação que apareceu há pouco tempo no wunderground.com na Marina de Cascais. Na verdade a estação sempre existiu pois já a tinha visto, no entanto resolveram meter os dados públicos, e a malta agradece. Por aquilo que tenho acompanhado, a estação tem dados fiáveis. Aquela ponta da marina recebe muita nortada, vai ser porreiro acompanhar os dados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jun 2020 às 20:52)

Por cá este inicio de noite segue já bem fresca, aliás já tive de vestir o casaco, ainda antes das 18 horas, o vento moderado, tem sido "cliente habitual".


----------



## remember (10 Jun 2020 às 23:30)

Boa noite,

Finalmente o vento acalmou ao fim da tarde... era uma barulheira durante a noite. 
Máxima de 22ºC e mínima de 14.5ºC, hoje andei pelo PUSIA e realmente a envolvente do mesmo é bastante interessante, já tinha reparado nisso em outras ocasiões, mas hoje com mais uma tarde bem ventosa voltei a reparar no efeito do vento no parque.

Toda a vertente exposta a N/NO leva uma tareia de vento impressionante, já a vertente virada a NE "recebe" pouco ou nenhum vento. O parque faz lembrar uma pista de corrida a parte de "cima" é mais ventosa e mais fria, a parte de "baixo" é mais amena e menos ventosa!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jun 2020 às 00:09)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia com mais algum vento que os anteriores, mas mesmo assim agradável. Amanhã deverá chover um pouco e a temperatura irá descer bem. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,5°C
Mín: 14,6°C

Agora estão 16,1°C e o céu fechou na última meia hora.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Jun 2020 às 09:43)

Choveu bem aqui em S. Martinho do Porto ainda há pouco...muito nublado, nada bom pra praia hoje.


----------



## Geopower (11 Jun 2020 às 09:43)

Bom dia. A reportar da Aroeira. Céu encoberto. Chuvisco. Vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (11 Jun 2020 às 12:02)

Vai chovendo por Coimbra.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jun 2020 às 12:32)

Geopower disse:


> Bom dia. A reportar da Aroeira. Céu encoberto. Chuvisco. Vento fraco de oeste.


Acumulados de 0 mm por aqui. A chuva ainda parece estar a norte, segundo o radar, e não deverá demorar muito tempo a chegar.


----------



## almeida96 (11 Jun 2020 às 12:35)

Alguns aguaceiros fracos por aqui, que acumularam até agora *1,8 mm*.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jun 2020 às 12:38)

uns chuviscos de vez em quando, os primeiros molharam o chão e agora estes também está a molhar, trouxe mais vento este


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jun 2020 às 12:43)

Esta manhã começou fresca e com céu muito nublado, e por volta das 8 da manhã, ainda caiu uns borrifos, do tipo "spray", mas durou pouco tempo, mas nem deu para apagar o pó.


----------



## RStorm (11 Jun 2020 às 12:53)

Bom dia 

Ontem foi mais um dia agradável, com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NW. 
Hoje o dia segue totalmente diferente, com céu encoberto e períodos de morrinha/chuvisco. 

Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: *15,1ºC *
Máxima: *23,0ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *15,3ºC *
T. Atual: *20,1ºC *
HR: 79% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Tufao André (11 Jun 2020 às 12:55)

Boa tarde!

Manhã marcada por céu muito nublado e períodos de chuva fraca ou chuviscos que vão molhando o chão.
Vento fraco a moderado de Oeste.
Apenas 19°C


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Jun 2020 às 12:58)

Saí da zona alta de Sesimbra a "morrinhar" intensamente, fez algumas poças na rua que perduram até agora. A chuva parou pelo caminho e na zona da Quinta do Conde/ Coina estava tudo seco. A orografia a fazer o seu papel.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jun 2020 às 14:26)

Boa tarde

Frente fria já passou há 10 minutos atrás. Deixou apenas chuvisco/chuva fraca e chão molhado sem escorrência.
Segue-se corrente de NW de fraca actividade.




















Eólicas viradas a WNW embora ainda corram nuvens de Oeste.





Apareceu o sol agora.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jun 2020 às 14:27)

momento moderado da frente


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jun 2020 às 14:45)

A frente, não tarda muito, chegará. Está neste momento a atravessar Lisboa. 
Até agora pouco caiu, à exceção duns borrifos por volta das dez e que nem acumularam nada.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jun 2020 às 15:45)

Ainda há algum chuvisco pós-frontal, incomoda devido ao vento.

As nuvens associadas à frente e pós-frontal têm fraca extensão vertical, até 3-4 Km:






A depressão à qual está associada esta frente encontrava-se às 12h perto da Normandia, irá deslocar-se um pouco para Sul nas próximas 24h, mas não mais do que o Golfo da Biscaia, voltando depois para Norte.





Imagem do satélite Terra cerca das 11:56 utc


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2020 às 18:29)

Thomar disse:


> Boas!
> Vou deixar-vos aqui umas fotografias do final de tarde do passado dia 08 deste mês para os especialistas em nuvens ajudarem a identificar e darem a sua opinião! sobre estas nuvens:
> @StormRic , @Gilmet



Olá @Thomar! Agradeço a nomenclatura de especialista mas sou apenas aficionado pelos nomes das nuvens.  Resposta com algum atraso mas cá vai.
Nas primeiras 3 imagens vejo Altocumulus e Stratocumulus: nuvens achatadas e arredondadas, próximas umas das outras, formando um padrão mais ou menos coerente (com maior expressão na primeira e segunda imagem). A diferença entre estas nuvens prende-se com a altitude a que ocorrem. Penso que se nota facilmente a existência de 2 níveis de nebulosidade, pelo que as mais baixas (penso que abaixo dos 2000 m) seriam Stratocumulus e as mais altas (nuvens de média altitude), Altocumulus. Dentro da família Altocumulus, estas seriam, para mim, Altocumulus Stratiformis Perlucidus, pela sua homogeneidade e espessura. Na última imagem, as massas mais densas, especialmente na parte de baixo, já seriam, para mim, Cumulus Humilis.

---

Em outros assuntos, hoje foi um dia de Abril em Junho. Alguns períodos de precipitação durante a manhã e ao início da tarde. Temperatura amena, entre os 20ºC e os 22ºC, e vento geralmente moderado do quadrante Oeste. Algumas abertas neste momento.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jun 2020 às 18:32)

Chove na Figueira


----------



## Thomar (11 Jun 2020 às 18:44)

Gilmet disse:


> Olá @Thomar! Agradeço a nomenclatura de especialista mas sou apenas aficionado pelos nomes das nuvens.  Resposta com algum atraso mas cá vai.
> Nas primeiras 3 imagens vejo Altocumulus e Stratocumulus: nuvens achatadas e arredondadas, próximas umas das outras, formando um padrão mais ou menos coerente (com maior expressão na primeira e segunda imagem). A diferença entre estas nuvens prende-se com a altitude a que ocorrem. Penso que se nota facilmente a existência de 2 níveis de nebulosidade, pelo que as mais baixas (penso que abaixo dos 2000 m) seriam Stratocumulus e as mais altas (nuvens de média altitude), Altocumulus. Dentro da família Altocumulus, estas seriam, para mim, Altocumulus Stratiformis Perlucidus, pela sua homogeneidade e espessura. Na última imagem, as massas mais densas, especialmente na parte de baixo, já seriam, para mim, Cumulus Humilis.
> 
> ---
> ...



Obrigado *Gilmet*! 

Por aqui a precipitação foi muito fraquinha, foi uma morrinha a meio da manhã e a frente desta tarde foram apenas uns 3 minutos de chuva fraca.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Jun 2020 às 18:46)

por Alenquer, a estação da Netatmo perto de minha casa marca 1,51 mm.


----------



## Candy (11 Jun 2020 às 18:59)

Boas

Em Peniche hoje já choveu de manhã, burriçou à tarde, tivemos uns ameaços de sol, e vento desde manhã...

Agora está o céu completamente negro a NW/N. A célula está a entrar na diagonal pelo norte da península. Não chove no centro da cidade mas acredito que esteja a entrar pela praia na baía entre Peniche e Baleal e esteja chover à entrada da península de Peniche e zona rural.

Está friozinho 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jun 2020 às 19:13)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui o evento foi um fiasco... Não estava à espera de muita chuva, mas o chuvisco que tive por aqui por volta das dez nem chegou a acumular e a frente rompeu-se após passar a Serra de Sintra, ou seja, nem caiu uma pinga por aqui da dita cuja. Em suma, 0 mm hoje... Dias melhores virão, e com o que está previsto nos próximos 10 dias farei a média!


----------



## RStorm (11 Jun 2020 às 19:41)

A passagem da frente rendeu *0,6 mm *por aqui, dentro do previsto. Estava em Alcochete quando ela passou e apanhei chuva algo intensa no caminho para casa. 
Após a sua passagem, o céu começou a apresentar algumas abertas de sol, mas manteve-se sempre nublado até agora. O vento rodou para W. 

Mínima: *15,3ºC *
Máxima: *21,6ºC *
Acumulado: *0,6 mm *

T. Atual: *19,3ºC *
HR: 58% 
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## remember (11 Jun 2020 às 20:13)

Boas tardes pessoal,

Hoje, passeio pela margem sul, andamos pela zona de Setúbal e depois viemos pela Arrábida.

Dia bastante abafado por lá, com alguns chuviscos pelo meio, mas nada por aí além...

Não podíamos vir sem passar pelas tortas de Azeitão

Por cá nada mau, 1.6mm acumulados e uma máxima de 19.8°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Esteves (11 Jun 2020 às 20:31)

Boa Tarde

Dia fresco com a temperatura máxima a não ultrapassar os 20ºC, ficando nos 19.5ºC.
Aguaceiros fracos com uma acumulação de apenas 0.5 mm.

Amanhã prevê-se mais do mesmo, ou seja, outro dia fresco com um ou outro chuvisco ocasional.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jun 2020 às 20:54)

O céu bastante escuro, e o vento moderado, marcaram presença neste fim de tarde, por momento ainda pensei que fosse cair alguns pingos, mas não deu em nada.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jun 2020 às 22:25)

0,6 mm por Alcabideche.

Entretanto deixo uns registos da subida à serra.
Em termos  de temperatura registei a temperatura mais baixa a 460 mts cerca de 14,5 graus eram umas 11 da manhã.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jun 2020 às 11:00)

Bela chuvada neste momento em Sacavém, já com lençóis de água nas estradas.


----------



## Tufao André (12 Jun 2020 às 11:15)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco a moderado, molhou tudo ainda, mas entretanto já está a passar.
Veio acompanhado de vento fraco a moderado de O. 

Dia frio, com apenas *17ºC*!! Hoje não deve ultrapassar os 20ºC...


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jun 2020 às 11:38)

Começa a chover com relativa intensidade na Figueira


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jun 2020 às 11:38)

Por aqui nada, como é costume. Ontem acabei com 0 mm, mas parece que hoje poderei ter mais sorte com os aguaceiros... A ver vamos, como diz o cego! 

Em relação a ontem, assim foram os extremos de temperatura:  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 21,0°C
Mín: 14,0°C

Hoje a temperatura duvido que atinja os 20°C. Neste momento estão 17,1°C e céu pouco nublado - um dia de abril em junho!


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2020 às 12:04)

passou bom aguaceiro mas curto, deixou 1.2mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jun 2020 às 12:10)

Bom dia, esta manhã, foi marcada pelo céu muito nublado, e por volta das 10:30, ainda começou a cair uns borrifos, mas depressa parou.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jun 2020 às 15:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Ricardo,
> 
> Belas fotos! Dessa zona sem dúvida que o monte do silêncio é violento. Uma vez fui lá com vento extremo no verão, até metia medo...
> Ainda assim quando fazia registos ia para zonas mais extremas por exemplo, Pedra da Era, Cabeço do Vento para não falar daqueles cumes colados ao mar entre a Grota e Figueira do Guincho...nem imagino o que é morar ali deve ser terrível o barulho do vento dado a violência do mesmo.
> ...



Boa tarde, obrigado, as fotos foram as possíveis dadas as condições. Costumava andar pelas proeminências junto ao mar, sobre as falésias, era quase sempre um andar a "quatro patas" nos dias de maior vento. Nessa altura não tinha anemómetro portátil nem aplicação no tlm mas a sensação era semelhante à Peninha ou ao Cabeço do Vento (outro local bastante frequente). Era habitual descer depois a pé pela estrada Azóia-Malveira, e era no concâvo à vista do Cabeço do Vento que era atirado para a estrada ou ribanceira se não tivesse cuidado; mais à frente em Almoinhas Velhas parece uma cena de furacão. Acredito mesmo que no Cabreiro/Murches/Alcabideche o vento tenha um pico. Sempre que passo na A16 nessa zona 
o carro dança e não é pouco!



Thomar disse:


> Boas!
> Vou deixar-vos aqui umas fotografias do final de tarde do passado dia 08 deste mês para os especialistas em nuvens ajudarem a identificar e darem a sua opinião! sobre estas nuvens:
> @StormRic , @Gilmet





Gilmet disse:


> Olá @Thomar! Agradeço a nomenclatura de especialista mas sou apenas aficionado pelos nomes das nuvens.  Resposta com algum atraso mas cá vai.
> Nas primeiras 3 imagens vejo Altocumulus e Stratocumulus: nuvens achatadas e arredondadas, próximas umas das outras, formando um padrão mais ou menos coerente (com maior expressão na primeira e segunda imagem). A diferença entre estas nuvens prende-se com a altitude a que ocorrem. Penso que se nota facilmente a existência de 2 níveis de nebulosidade, pelo que as mais baixas (penso que abaixo dos 2000 m) seriam Stratocumulus e as mais altas (nuvens de média altitude), Altocumulus. Dentro da família Altocumulus, estas seriam, para mim, Altocumulus Stratiformis Perlucidus, pela sua homogeneidade e espessura. Na última imagem, as massas mais densas, especialmente na parte de baixo, já seriam, para mim, Cumulus Humilis.



A resposta dada está super-completa, nada a acrescentar! Estes padrões em mosaico cativam sempre pela estética!


----------



## StormRic (12 Jun 2020 às 15:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto deixo uns registos da subida à serra.



Estes são os aspectos da Serra que mais perduram no nosso imaginário, a Serra como fonte de humidade e frescura, os nevoeiros místicos. Belos retratos! Tem havido muitas intervenções de desmatamento de infestantes e replantação de autóctones, assim como reabilitação de estradas e caminhos. Receio que em certos casos sejam um pouco abusivos e descaracterizam a rusticidade histórica, mas também sei que sempre houve intervenções que mudaram o aspecto de muitos locais na Serra e que eu não conhecia na sua anterior faceta. Penso que tenho pena de não vir a conhecer a Serra daqui a 40 anos, quando o resultado destas intervenções mostrar toda uma nova pujança das matas. Até lá, subsiste uma nostálgica e confrangedora visão, aqui e ali. A estrada da Malveira para a Pedra Amarela é disso um exemplo. Mas aí não foram só as infestantes as árvores abatidas, parece-me exagerada a intervenção pois as encostas ficaram escalvadas e muito sensíveis aos danos da escorrência e do vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2020 às 16:17)

Boas,

Que chuvada que para aqui vai, impressionante.
O Radar não engana...

7,3 mm nas Almoinhas Velhas
4 mm em Alcabideche


----------



## Tufao André (12 Jun 2020 às 16:18)

Boa tarde!

Começa a cair um aguaceiro fraco, mas com pingas grossas. Passou ha instantes um aguaceiro mais intenso a S/SW daqui.
Algum vento de SW

*20ºC*


----------



## StormRic (12 Jun 2020 às 16:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Que chuvada que para aqui vai, impressionante.
> O Radar não engana...
> ...



Realmente, ecos amarelos finalmente, são esparsos mas quem os apanha, apanha uma boa molha:







A corrente é de WNW e vai continuar durante todo o dia:





Por aqui, ainda nada de significativo, chão permanece seco.
Fotos de há 15 minutos:
WNW





ENE


----------



## StormRic (12 Jun 2020 às 19:00)

Finalmente um aguaceiro que fez escorrer água na rua e cheirar a terra molhada! Talvez cerca de 1 a 2 mm.
Já lá vai sobre o estuário e Ribatejo.
Nota-se algum desenvolvimento nos Cumulus.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (12 Jun 2020 às 19:40)

Boa tarde. Dia de aguaceiros, esporádicos porém mais intensos a partir da tarde, tendo o último passado há cerca de 10 minutos e deixado tudo bem encharcado e com aquele maravilhoso cheiro de terra molhada.


----------



## RStorm (12 Jun 2020 às 20:32)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia fresco e com céu nublado, apresentando-se com boas abertas no final do dia.
Aguaceiros fracos/chuvisco até final da tarde, sendo mais frequentes e decentes durante o final da manhã, rendendo *0,3 mm *no total.  
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de W.

Mínima: *15,8ºC *
Máxima: *21,1ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm *

T. Atual: *18,5ºC *
HR: 63%
Vento: W / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (12 Jun 2020 às 21:21)

Dia fresco em Lisboa com um aguaceiro fraco durante a tarde.
Neste momento a reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Céu pouco nublado. Vento moderado de oeste.
Poente a oeste:


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2020 às 21:58)

Boas,

Estava longe de imaginar ter um acumulado de 6 mm.
Foram largos minutos a cair bem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jun 2020 às 23:46)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia de céu pouco nublado, e como é normal por estas bandas, a Nossa Senhora da Chuva manda todos os aguaceiros para outras bandas que não a minha. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 20,1°C
Mín: 14,9°C
Prec: 0 mm

Agora estão 14,9°C e céu pouco nublado. Os modelos andam às voltas com o evento de dia 16, e isso é visível pela clara instabilidade no ensemble do ECMWF. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## remember (13 Jun 2020 às 00:05)

Boa noite,

E voltou a chover, que dias mais esquisitos... como costumo dizer, mais valia descarregar a sério!
Noites frias, com o dia de hoje a sentir-se aquela aragem fresquinha típica dos dias de inverno.

Máxima de 20ºC e mínima de 14.3ºC, 1mm acumulado.


----------



## Geopower (13 Jun 2020 às 12:50)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz:
Céu pouco nublado.  Vento fraco de oeste.
Nebulosidade  a norte/nordeste:





Panorâmica a oeste com nebulosidade no horizonte:


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2020 às 12:53)

Interessantes as mínimas registadas nesta madrugada.

Cabo Raso na ordem dos 11 graus. 
Praia da Rainha, Almada com uma inversão bem forte e registou 6 graus.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jun 2020 às 15:41)

Geopower disse:


> Poente a oeste:





Geopower disse:


> A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz:
> Céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de oeste.
> Nebulosidade a norte/nordeste:



Boa tarde

Boas fotos, especialmente a do poente! 

Curiosa distribuição da nebulosidade hoje cerca do meio dia (12h44 locais), revelada pelo satélite Terra: fugiu da costa para o interior, a alguma distância mas ainda agarrando-se a algumas proeminências do litoral, como é normal nas situações de Oeste.


----------



## Geopower (13 Jun 2020 às 21:19)

Tarde agradável sem nortada na costa oeste. Vento fraco de SW.

Poente a oeste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jun 2020 às 21:30)

O dia de hoje foi marcado essencialmente pelo céu muito nublado, se bem que o sol quando nasceu ainda parecia que vinha para ficar, e por volta das 17 horas, ainda caiu uns pingos, que mal molharam o chão.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jun 2020 às 23:51)

Geopower disse:


> Tarde agradável sem nortada na costa oeste. Vento fraco de SW.
> 
> Poente a oeste:


De facto estive hoje de passeio na costa oeste e reparei que o vento de Norte não estava claramente presente, e por vezes sentia-se algum calor. O que terá acontecido à Nortada, que este ano anda parcialmente desaparecida?! 
____________________________________________
Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi ameno e com céu pouco nublado de manhã, mas tornando-se limpo a partir das onze em diante. A noite teve alguma inversão térmica, com a primeira mínima abaixo do normal neste mês. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 21,0ºC
Mín: 12,0ºC

Agora estão 16,3ºC e céu limpo. Este tempo primaveril tem os dias contados: a partir de dia 20 de junho parece que se estabelecerá um padrão típico para o mês de junho, com nortada e temperaturas em redor dos 25ºC, e até mínimas tropicais no Algarve. Junho deverá acabar com 0 mm, o que até é bem normal dado o facto de ser um mês de puro verão. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## Geopower (14 Jun 2020 às 18:36)

Continuação do seguimento meteorológico em Santa Cruz:
Dia de céu limpo com vento fraco de oeste.

Panorâmica a N/NE  com uma linha de nebulosidade no horizonte:


----------



## RStorm (14 Jun 2020 às 20:13)

Boa Tarde 

Fim-de-semana bastante agradável, com sol e vento fraco a moderado de W  
Nebulosidade a marcar presença também, em especial nas partes mais centrais do dia. 

*Sábado: *
Mínima: *15,1**ºC* 
Máxima: *23,2ºC *

*Domingo: *
Mínima: *13,0ºC  *
Máxima: *24,3ºC *

T. Atual: *21,4ºC *
HR: 46% 
Vento: W / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jun 2020 às 23:59)

Bom dia,
Mais um dia de céu limpo com tempo ameno. Entretanto lá se foi embora toda a chuva prevista para a próxima semana, salvo a possibilidade de alguma instabilidade no dia 16, que sinceramente duvido muito que ocorra. Mesmo que ocorra, será insignificativa, mesmo para junho. A partir daí parece que a temperatura vai aumentar bem e inclusive está previsto o começo da lestada lá para dia 21, com mínimas tropicais no Algarve e 36ºC no Vale do Guadiana! 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 21,4ºC
Mín: 12,8ºC

Agora estão 16,4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2020 às 18:06)

Boa tarde, dias semelhantes, temperatura em ligeira subida.



Geopower disse:


> Panorâmica a N/NE com uma linha de nebulosidade no horizonte:



Bela foto! No horizonte extremo esquerdo vê-se as Berlengas e logo mais à direita o Cabo Carvoeiro (Peniche). Diz-se que quando se avista claramente as Berlengas haverá no dia seguinte uma mudança do tempo, costuma ser bastante válido fora do Verão.

Hoje está assim, nebulosidade alta a entrar de Oeste, e os flocos de Estratocumulus e Cumulus humilis que se avolumam mais para o interior:

O satélite Terra fez uma passagem sobre Coruche/Setúbal cerca das 11:32 utc de hoje:





O Aqua cerca de 1h 40 min depois, às 13:12 utc, mas longe da costa:


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2020 às 18:58)

E aí está a nebulosidade alta a velar o sol. Mas os cirrostratus espessos ainda conseguem produzir um halo 22°, ténue.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (15 Jun 2020 às 20:49)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia agradável e parcialmente nublado, com vento em geral fraco do quadrante W.
Amanhã perspectiva-se mais um episódio de instabilidade, provavelmente será o último do mês e dos próximos tempos... Veremos quanto renderá, embora não esteja previsto grande fartura 

Mínima: *13,5ºC *
Máxima: *25,4ºC *

T. Atual: *20,1ºC *
HR: 52% 
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (15 Jun 2020 às 20:50)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia agradável e parcialmente nublado, com vento em geral fraco do quadrante W.
Amanhã perspectiva-se mais um episódio de instabilidade, provavelmente será o último do mês e dos próximos tempos. Veremos quanto renderá, embora não esteja previsto grande fartura 

Mínima: *13,5ºC *
Máxima: *25,4ºC *

T. Atual: *20,1ºC *
HR: 52% 
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jun 2020 às 20:50)

Dia fresco por Coimbra, com bastante nebulosidade durante a tarde, a certa altura deu a ideia que poderia cair algo, mas não aconteceu


jonas_87 disse:


> Interessantes as mínimas registadas nesta madrugada.
> 
> Cabo Raso na ordem dos 11 graus.
> Praia da Rainha, Almada com uma inversão bem forte e registou 6 graus.


Invulgar, mas pelo menos para o Cabo Raso não é inédito, o recorde é do ano passado com 9,4 ºC


----------



## Geopower (15 Jun 2020 às 21:14)

Em Lisboa dia de céu pouco nublado com períodos  de muito nublado durante a tarde.

Final de dia com nuvens altas. Vento fraco de NW. Panorâmica a W:


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2020 às 22:57)

N_Fig disse:


> Dia fresco por Coimbra, com bastante nebulosidade durante a tarde, a certa altura deu a ideia que poderia cair algo, mas não aconteceu
> 
> Invulgar, mas pelo menos para o Cabo Raso não é inédito, o recorde é do ano passado com 9,4 ºC



Boas,
Em Junho do ano passado teve 9,4 graus de mínima? Interessante não sabia, obrigado!
Naquele sitio ocorre pequena inversão, o que é notável pois a estação está quase dentro de água,passo o exagero. A escassos kms a norte no guincho, é bem menos frio.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jun 2020 às 00:39)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo com algumas nuvens, aumentando a nebulosidade durante a noite. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,0°C
Mín: 12,9°C

Agora estão 17,3°C e céu nublado. Parece que esta noite poderemos ter água, mas eu não tenho grandes espectativas...


----------



## Toby (16 Jun 2020 às 06:39)

Bom dia,

Peço desculpa pelo meu longo silêncio. 
Um novo VP2 que será interessante de seguir.
Se o anemómetro estiver no telhado...  
Vou tentar ver como ela está a montar.

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOMAR3


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jun 2020 às 08:33)

Chove por Azeitão com alguma intensidade, não esperava 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (16 Jun 2020 às 09:58)

Bom dia! 

Manhã com alguma chuva aqui pela Azambuja, confesso que não contava com tanta chuva!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jun 2020 às 12:14)

Bom dia,
Por cá a manhã começou com fresca e com céu muito nublado, e ainda caiu alguns pingos, mas por volta das 10 horas, e o céu começou a "abrir", e agora até está já uma temperatura bem amena.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jun 2020 às 12:18)

Bom dia,
Por aqui não dei conta se choveu ou não, mas vendo pelo chão da rua diria que nada caiu. O pluviómetro comprova este facto: 0 mm acumulados no dia de hoje, o que até já era esperado pelas previsões para a zona. 

Agora está céu pouco nublado e estão 22,2°C, com vento de noroeste.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2020 às 12:55)

a meio da manhã chuviscou bem, tive *0.8mm*, agora já com abertas


----------



## RStorm (16 Jun 2020 às 20:40)

Boa Tarde

Dia bastante abafado e com céu nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade a partir do final da manhã.
Morrinha entre o final da madrugada e o inicio da manhã, que apenas humidificou o chão. Esperava um pouco mais, mas no entanto deu para despedida, pois tão cedo não a deveremos voltar a ver 
Vento nulo a muito fraco de W, rodando para NW no inicio da tarde e aumentando de intensidade.

Mínima: *16,1ºC *
Máxima: *25,0ºC *

T. Atual: *20,9ºC *
HR: 65%
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jun 2020 às 23:26)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo com algumas abertas. Nada a apontar, e também nada de chuva... Por outro lado, a noite está a ser mais quente que as anteriores.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 24,8°C
Mín: 15,1°C

Agora estão 18,5°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Thomar (17 Jun 2020 às 08:26)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Chove por Azeitão com alguma intensidade, não esperava
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Por aqui ontem choveu qualquer coisita de madrugada, pois quando me levantei tinha o chão molhado em alguns sítios. Essa chuva de Azeitão não chegou aqui.


----------



## remember (17 Jun 2020 às 08:39)

Bom dia,

Hoje parece que não passa da ameaça lol

Ontem, ainda acumulou 1.1mm  hoje, quando cheguei ao carro estava com algumas pingas, mas parece não ter acumulado nada.

Agora, já por Massama e o céu a querer limpar... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (17 Jun 2020 às 08:48)

Boas.

Não esperava nada de precipitação hoje por aqui, mas acabou de chuviscar durante aproximadamente 5 minutos.
As nuvens "carregadas" segundo o radar dinâmico:


----------



## Geopower (17 Jun 2020 às 10:44)

Bom dia,
manhã de céu muito nublado em Lisboa. Vento fraco de norte


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Jun 2020 às 13:16)

Bom dia,
Chuva é só mesmo noutras bandas. Por aqui o céu esteve algo nublado até às 9:30, altura em que começou a ficar sol e a temperatura subiu bem. Estão, neste momento, 21,4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2020 às 15:40)

Boa tarde

A queda da antena em Alcabideche não parece relacionada com o vento que tem estado durante a manhã do quadrante N/NW.

Off-topic: A antena caíu para noroeste, sobre a rua Cesaltina Fialho Gouveia. A base estava sobre o telhado, na borda do lado noroeste. Tinha três ancoragens, duas no solo do lado da rua e uma no rebordo do telhado do edifício na direcção sudeste. Terá sido esta última que cedeu e foi exactamente na direcção oposta que a antena caíu. Nota-se na imagem _street view_ de Novembro passado alguma deterioração da alvenaria do rebordo do telhado. Mais não acrescento.











A vermelho: direcção de queda da antena.
A laranja: direcção da ancoragem sudeste.





Actualização: https://www.publico.pt/2020/06/17/s...ais-apos-queda-torre-telecomunicacoes-1920861

Pedaço arrancado da estrutura de betão da ancoragem sudeste:





Fim do off-topic.

Ontem dia 16 houve alguns chuviscos aqui pela Póvoa, acumulados talvez algumas poucas décimas durante a manhã.
Para a tarde limpou quase tudo e o sol estava forte.

Hoje alguma nortada fraca por enquanto, céu quase limpo com apenas alguns estratocumulus longe a Oeste e a Leste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2020 às 17:40)

A manhã de hoje, começou logo com sol, se bem que ainda houve alguns períodos de céu nublado no decorrer da mesma, agora esta tarde segue com vento fraco a moderado. 

@StormRic, por acaso também acompanhei essa mesma notícia, mas pensava que a antena estava presa no solo, não sendo eu especialista no assunto, mas não me parece que uma estutura destas, com 45 metros de altura, fique bem colocado, em cima de uma telhado, o pior é que existe uma vítima a lamentar, e ainda para mais um jovem com 25 anos.


----------



## RStorm (17 Jun 2020 às 20:11)

Boa Tarde

Dia ameno, com sol bem quente e céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se muito nublado até final da manhã.
O vento tem soprado fraco de NW, por vezes moderado durante a tarde.

Mínima: *14,8ºC *
Máxima: *23,9ºC *

T. Atual: *20,4ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2020 às 20:47)

Boas, 

18 graus. 
Hoje de manhã houve precipitação. 0,3 mm

Off-topic: Em relação à tragédia desta manhã, sim a nortada esteve fraca. Os vendavais constantes nesta terra podem perfeitamente ter tido impacto a médio longo prazo na estrutura. Não me admirava nada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Jun 2020 às 23:42)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo e tempo ameno. Chuva de manhã só mesmo para outros lados... 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,9°C
Mín: 16,0°C

Agora estão 16,7°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jun 2020 às 23:45)

Thomar disse:


> Por aqui ontem choveu qualquer coisita de madrugada, pois quando me levantei tinha o chão molhado em alguns sítios. Essa chuva de Azeitão não chegou aqui.


Aguaceiro muito localizado @Thomar , dado que quando cheguei a casa depois de ter levado a minha filha ao colégio, também estava tudo seco   Hoje também tive morrinha durante uns minutos,  a partir de Sábado chega o Verão, e a semana poderá trazer os primeiros incêndios mais a sério do ano, condições muito favoráveis a tal , com os 3 , 30 bem vincados em alguns locais 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (18 Jun 2020 às 11:29)

Dia de céu pouco nublado. Vento moderado de norte.


----------



## RStorm (18 Jun 2020 às 19:14)

Boa Tarde 

Dia idêntico ao de ontem, a única diferença foi que o céu esteve muito menos nublado durante a parte da manhã.
Nortada habitual, em especial a partir da tarde. 

Mínima: *15,7ºC * 
Máxima: *23,6ºC *

T. Atual: *22,1ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: NW / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (18 Jun 2020 às 22:01)

Final de dia em Lisboa com céu limpo e nortada moderada a forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2020 às 22:06)

Boas, 

Nortada forte e feio, finalmente alguma normalidade. 
Rajada máxima de 80 km/h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jun 2020 às 23:02)

Boa noite,
Por aqui também tem estado algum vento, embora muito menos do que na terra do @jonas_87, como é óbvio, não ultrapassando sequer os 35 km/h. 

De resto, um dia agradável, amenizado pelo vento de noroeste. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 23,4°C
Mín: 15,2°C

Agora estão 17,4°C e céu limpo.


----------



## bandevelugo (19 Jun 2020 às 01:03)

Hoje foi um dia de verão por Aveiro! 

Bastante fresco, mas com todos os condimentos - sol radioso, nortada e, às horas apropriadas, o tradicional nevoeiro, hoje sob a forma de cumulus.

Aqui ao lusco-fusco.


----------



## Tufao André (19 Jun 2020 às 11:27)

Bom dia! 

Dia muito semalhante a ontem, com bastante sol, fresco e algum vento de NW.
Neste momento apenas *21ºC *e vento moderado de NW, que deve intensificar bastante para a tarde.

Ontem, o vento já soprou moderado a forte com rajadas perto de 50 km/h! A temp máxima ficou-se pelos 23ºC apenas. Um dia típico de Junho portanto...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jun 2020 às 01:43)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui o dia foi mais um. A temperatura deverá subir nos próximos dias, mas a nortada irá amenizar a temperatura aqui na zona. No interior da Península de Setúbal irá começar o forno - @Ricardo Carvalho, estás preparado?  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 24,4°C
Mín: 15,2°C

Agora estão 16,8°C e céu limpo, com vento fraco de nordeste.


----------



## Geopower (20 Jun 2020 às 10:17)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Primeiro dia de Verão com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NW.
Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros. Maré baixa.
Panorâmica a Sul:






Panorâmica a NW:


----------



## Toby (20 Jun 2020 às 19:49)

Boa tarde,

Dia de vento norte médio quase todo o dia. (vento médio 15 km/h, rajada de 30 km/h)


----------



## remember (20 Jun 2020 às 22:14)

Boa noite,

Máxima de 27.8°C e mínima de 16.5°C.

Hoje, passeio perto da zona oeste com as devidas precauções, primeiro na Tapada de Mafra e depois pela Foz do Lizandro, praia bem composta e com umas águas como nunca tinha visto, ondas também bem calmas









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jun 2020 às 00:38)

Boa noite,
As noites tropicais estão bem longe daqui... Esta terra é fresca pela noite, como de costume. 
De resto, o dia foi quente e a temperatura foi superior à dos dias anteriores.

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 26,9°C
Mín: 14,9°C

Agora estão 18,1°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Toby (21 Jun 2020 às 07:26)

Bom dia,

Como é frequentemente o caso aqui, com um céu 360º nublado, teremos de esperar +/- 10h antes de começar a subir.
Tenha um bom domingo.


----------



## Geopower (21 Jun 2020 às 10:14)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz.
Manhã de céu encoberto com vento fraco de NW.
Panorâmica a norte a partir da Praia das Amoeiras:


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2020 às 15:43)

Boas
Nortada muito forte por cá, impressionante.
Capacete da serra em formação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2020 às 15:51)

A tarde por cá segue bem amena, e só não está pior, devido ao vento fraco a moderado, que vai soprando.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2020 às 19:10)

Boa tarde e bom Verão!

Ontem dia 20, último dia de Primavera (Solstício às 21h44 utc):

Último nascer do sol da Primavera










Subida à Serra de Sintra para tentar ver o último poente.
Ainda em dúvida se haveria visibilidade, o capacete parecia alto:





Do lado ocidental da Serra ficou coberto.
Cimos da Urquinha (480m) no meio do nevoeiro e vento forte no limiar da Floresta Tenebrosa.





Era impossível ver daqui o alinhamento do sol no Solstício com Adrenunes, por isso, descida ao Cabo da Roca.

Azóia ao sol e de Adrenunes para cima mergulhado no nevoeiro, tecto das nuvens nos 350 m aproximadamente, topos nos 600m talvez:










Céu quase limpo na direcção do Oceano, apenas alguns Estratocumulus e Cumulus longínquos; farrapos de Cirrus:










Névoas e estratos finos sobre o litoral para norte da Roca.
O vento à beira da falésia noroeste do Cabo soprava em regime sustentado entre os 60 e os 70 Km/h, resultado da ascensão da arriba. Foi interessante tentar tirar alguma foto de jeito, só com a câmara firmemente contra a pedra ou cerca 
À superfície do oceano, no entanto, o vento seria bastante menos intenso, não havia sinais de espuma nas ondas nem ondulação significativa.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2020 às 19:15)

Boas 
Vendaval soma e segue. 
Rajada máxima de 85 km/h.


----------



## RStorm (21 Jun 2020 às 19:25)

Boa Tarde 

Fim de semana soalheiro e bastante agradável  
Alguma nebulosidade dispersa, em especial até final da manhã.
Vento fraco de NW, soprando por vezes moderado durante a tarde. 

*Sexta: *
Mínima: *15,7ºC *
Máxima: *24,3ºC *

*Sábado: *
Mínima: *16,4ºC *
Máxima: *25,2ºC *

*Domingo: *
Mínima: *16,6ºC *
Máxima: *26,9ºC *

T. Atual: *25,8ºC *
HR: 41% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (21 Jun 2020 às 19:48)

Tarde ventosa em Santa Cruz. Vento moderado a forte de NW. Céu limpo. 
Panorâmica a NW com mar agitado:


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2020 às 19:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vendaval soma e segue.
> Rajada máxima de 85 km/h.



Ontem a descer a estrada da Azóia para a Malveira da Serra e depois na A16 o carro dançava...
Não subi à Peninha, bastou-me espreitar da orla da Floresta Tenebrosa (Urquinha) para perceber que não valia pena.
Como de costume "chovia" na floresta, o nevoeiro a deixar a água nos cimos das árvores e estas a espalhá-la à volta.

Hoje aqui na Póvoa o céu esteve e está limpo, excepto ao nascer do sol, tal como ontem, com estratos esparsos.
O vento nesta altura já está a soprar forte, mais de 40 Km/h a julgar pela dança das árvores.

Ainda de ontem, três curtos vídeos para celebrar o solstício:

Na Floresta Tenebrosa, cerca de uma hora antes do pôr-do-sol. Vídeo a 3/4 da velocidade.


No Cabo da Roca:
Olhando para a encosta do lado poente da Serra, as nuvens baixas comuns da nortada vistas "de lado":


E o pôr-do-sol, acelerado q.b. (8x)


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2020 às 20:03)

@StormRic hoje está muito pior que ontem.
Agora mesmo, faço ideia em campo aberto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Jun 2020 às 00:09)

Boa noite,
Por aqui não houve nada de nortada. O vento foi predominante de noroeste, amenizando a temperatura em redor dos 27/28°C de temperatura ao longo da tarde. Entretanto, durante a noite, a temperatura tem teimado em descer. À meia-hora atrás ainda estava em valores tropicais, mas como é óbvio já desceu desses valores...  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 28,3°C
Mín: 16,8°C

Agora estão 19,7°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2020 às 12:04)

Bom dia,
Este final de manhã segue já bem quente por sinal, hoje vai ser um dia duro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Jun 2020 às 12:42)

Bom dia, 
Depois duma mínima de 16,7ºC, o dia segue bem quente, com uma temperatura atual de 28,6ºC e vento de és-nordeste. Hoje vai ser um dia quente, mas duvido que ultrapasse os 30ºC de máxima - logo veremos...


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2020 às 12:46)

32.3ºC


----------



## fhff (22 Jun 2020 às 12:47)

Manhã bem fresca pelo litoral sintrense. Agora começamos a ver o Sol, na praia ainda reina o nevoeiro....
19° C, há pouco.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jun 2020 às 15:41)

Boa tarde.
Finalmente algum calorzinho. 
Sente-se também uma boa aragem.
*30,7°C* por Carnaxide.


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Jun 2020 às 16:02)

Na Ericeira, nortada a soprar insistentemente desde há uns dias. Esta noite apesar do vento, o céu esteve encoberto  e sentia-se a humidade a cair, qual chuva miudinha. Amanheceu cinzento mas junto ao almoço lá abriu. O mar subiu bastante desde ontem. Enfim, o habitual tempo ericeirense -  a convidar ao tele-trabalho - e que eu teimo em continuar a gostar


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2020 às 16:05)

*36.5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2020 às 16:11)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Na Ericeira, nortada a soprar insistentemente desde há uns dias. Esta noite apesar do vento, o céu esteve encoberto  e sentia-se a humidade a cair, qual chuva miudinha. Amanheceu cinzento mas junto ao almoço lá abriu. O mar subiu bastante desde ontem. Enfim, o habitual tempo ericeirense -  a convidar ao tele-trabalho - e que eu teimo em continuar a gostar



Aqui a nortada tem estado demoníaca principalmente ontem, se bem aqui a nortada tem um comportamento diferente da que ocorre na faixa costeira, é mais violenta.
Ontem tivemos por cá rajadas na ordem dos 90 km/h 95 km/h. Sendo normal e não existindo mais membros na zona, merece ser partilhado.
------

27 graus.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2020 às 18:12)

Boa tarde 

32,4°C agora na A1 Sacavém. 
58%

Nortada fraca.
Céu limpo a 100% excepto pelo fumo de incêndios ao longe a Sul.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2020 às 18:42)

31,5°C a 31,9°C na 25de Abril 
44%






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (22 Jun 2020 às 20:19)

Boa tarde,

máximo do dia, você pode ver a influência do oceano.


----------



## RStorm (22 Jun 2020 às 20:36)

Boa Tarde
Tal como previsto, grande subida de temperatura em relação a ontem. Dia mais quente do ano até agora, com máxima de *33,8ºC *
Céu praticamente limpo e habitual nortada durante a tarde. O destaque do dia vai para a bela amplitude térmica, praticamente* 19ºC *

Amanhã parece que já vai começar a descer   No entanto começam a surgir também (embora as probabilidades sejam baixas), possibilidades de ocorrer alguma surpresa na zona leste do concelho, durante os próximos dias 

Mínima: *14,8ºC *
Máxima: *33,8ºC *

T. Atual: *26,4ºC *
HR: 50%
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (22 Jun 2020 às 21:54)

Dia quente em Lisboa com máxima acima dos 30°C.
Início de noite com vento moderado de NW. Efeito refrescante a atenuar a ilha de calor urbano.


----------



## remember (22 Jun 2020 às 22:08)

Bo noite,

Máxima quente de 33.5°C e mínima de 17.7°C.

Agora, 23.6°C e vento de ONO. Impressionante a diferença entre Massama e a zona do aeroporto onde marcava 27.5°C, sai de Massama com 22.5°C

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2020 às 23:29)

24°C e brisa fraca de W na Praia do Rei, pelas 21h 
Agora 19,8°C em Almada, 64%
Até às 20h a Serra de Sintra estava limpa do lado Sul, depois um nevoeiro muito fino passou a crista, vindo de Norte.

Lisboa, Sete Rios 23,5°C, 60%
Foto cerca das 19h13.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jun 2020 às 23:46)

Boas, noite quente em comparação com os últimos dias e dia bem quente por Coimbra, passou dos 30 ºC na estação de Bencanta, vamos ver se a casa areja para se ir dormir!


----------



## remember (23 Jun 2020 às 00:04)

Apesar de ser puxado, está-se melhor no quarto do que no escritório lol

Temperatura continua em queda, 21°C lá fora, com 64% de HR e vento de ONO, que acalmou bastante. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jun 2020 às 00:54)

Mas o que é que se passa esta noite, que a temperatura não desce? Ter temperaturas tropicais a esta hora por aqui é obra! 

Em relação ao resto do dia, foi um dia bem quente, sendo que a temperatura ultrapassou os 30°C e, de certa forma, foi a segunda mais quente do ano. Quem diria...  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 32,4°C
Mín: 16,7°C

Agora estão 21,7°C e céu limpo. Parece que a partir de amanhã a temperatura arrefecerá e assim permanecerá, mas infelizmente por pouco tempo.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2020 às 13:49)

Boa tarde,

Um típico dia de Verão pela zona de Sintra. Nevoeiro durante a madrugada e manhã, com o Sol a aparecer por volta das 10h, mantendo-se, no entanto, a nebulosidade baixa (200 m) na zona mais próxima do mar. O vento, fresco, sopra em geral moderado. Enquanto o interior "arde" com o calor, por aqui (Cacém / Mira-Sintra), a temperatura ronda os 23ºC/24ºC.


----------



## remember (23 Jun 2020 às 14:15)

Boa tarde,

Hoje dia totalmente diferente, 27.2°C actuais, vento de ONO e 55% de HR.

De manhã, nevoeiro por Massama, sai de Santa Iria com um sol radioso, chego ali perto de Monte Abraão vi uma nuvem cinzenta, ui tá nevoeiro, pensei... Tal e qual

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Brites (23 Jun 2020 às 15:27)

Boa tarde!
O radar parece estar  off, mas de pombal avisto duas enormes células para Este! Uma delas com um crescimento vertical incrível! 

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2020 às 15:33)

Boas, 
Hoje efectivamente a serra está a segurar o nevoeiro de forma brutal. Espectacular assistir este microclima. 
Ainda esta manhã no cruzamento para o Cabo da Roca estava nevoeiro e bem fresco, já no lado de Cascais na zona da Figueira do Guincho, sol e com a nortada local muito forte, uns escassos kms na Malveira  da Serra o vento era apenas moderado.


----------



## Tufao André (23 Jun 2020 às 16:29)

Boa tarde! 

Dia muito quente ontem por aqui também, a máxima chegou aos *34ºC*!!  Mesmo com alguma nortada moderada, foi descendo aos poucos a partir do final da tarde...

Durante a noite o vento acalmou bastante e a humidade foi aumentando, fazendo com que minima chegasse aos 17ºC!
Não sei se houve nevoeiro, quando acordei estava muito sol, vento fraco de N e mais HR. A temperatura foi subindo gradualmente até aos *28ºC *actuais, bem diferente de ontem felizmente  Mas a sensação térmica é de 30ºC, pois a HR é de 55%... 

Vento, estranhamente, fraco ou nulo de NW ainda


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jun 2020 às 17:05)

Esta tarde segue bem amena por sinal, mas são já visíveis umas formações nebulosas de tamanho considerável, o vento fraco vao soprando, dando uma ajuda paea refrescar um pouco.


----------



## marcoguarda (23 Jun 2020 às 17:16)

Parece que estamos noutro país malta. Ninguém consegue arranjar uma foto de satélite aqui da zona oeste? É que hoje ainda não se viu o sol aqui nesta zona, e se temperatura passou os 20 graus não deve ter sido muito mais!


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jun 2020 às 17:21)

marcoguarda disse:


> Parece que estamos noutro país malta. Ninguém consegue arranjar uma foto de satélite aqui da zona oeste? É que hoje ainda não se viu o sol aqui nesta zona, e se temperatura passou os 20 graus não deve ter sido muito mais!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2020 às 17:32)

Aqui na minha zona é ver onde termina as nuvens baixas /nevoeiro da zona oeste, como sempre a serra de Sintra e Cabo da Roca a ser a barreira climática já conhecida.
Sigo com sol mas com nortada bastante forte.
Capacete da serra a permanecer o dia inteiro, e alguma precipitação oculta nos topos.


----------



## Tufao André (23 Jun 2020 às 17:45)

Vai-se instalado a nortada moderada e ar mais fresco e humido a entrar, pondo a temperatura nos *25ºC* agora!!  Que diferença boa! 

Hora de abrir as janelas e por a casa a refrescar!!!


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jun 2020 às 17:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui na minha zona é ver onde termina as nuvens baixas /nevoeiro da zona oeste, como sempre a serra de Sintra e Cabo da Roca a ser a barreira climática já conhecida.
> Sigo com sol mas com nortada bastante forte.
> Capacete da serra a permanecer o dia inteiro, e alguma precipitação oculta nos topos.


Uns com uma ventania desgraçada e outros com quase 40ºC e a assar, literalmente.  Ainda assim, em julho de 2018 aqui tínhamos 46ºC e a situação no litoral era idêntica à de hoje. O clima deste pequeno retângulo tem muito que se lhe diga, realmente. 
Aí só falta não haver sol, para parecer quase um dia de inverno, provavelmente.


----------



## Toby (23 Jun 2020 às 18:05)




----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2020 às 18:35)

Brites disse:


> Boa tarde!
> O radar parece estar  off, mas de pombal avisto duas enormes células para Este! Uma delas com um crescimento vertical incrível!
> ,
> Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk



Boa tarde
Confirmo, avistam-se aqui da Póvoa de Santa Iria apesar da bruma e também parece haver alguma poeira. Muito longe mesmo, à falta do radar dinâmico vou tentar ver "à lupa" as imagens de refletividade de Arouca e Coruche.

NE 15:52:28 utc





NE 15:52:51 utc


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2020 às 19:46)

StormRic disse:


> avistam-se aqui da Póvoa de Santa Iria apesar da bruma e também parece haver alguma poeira



Visada de 180 Km para Nordeste:










Para Sudeste, visada de 160 Km para as células de Beja, extremo ocidental de uma linha de instabilidade que se estendia em arco desde a Andaluzia  (Granada):


----------



## RStorm (23 Jun 2020 às 19:52)

Boa Tarde 

Mais um dia quente e soalheiro, mas bem mais "amenizado" que ontem. 
A nortada também soprou com maior intensidade, diminuindo agora no final do dia. 
Durante a tarde consegui avistar uma torre a NE e as células da Serra Algarvia, apesar da poeirada  

Mínima: *18,6ºC *
Máxima: *29,1ºC *

T. Atual: *23,8ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jun 2020 às 19:55)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> Confirmo, avistam-se aqui da Póvoa de Santa Iria apesar da bruma e também parece haver alguma poeira. Muito longe mesmo, à falta do radar dinâmico vou tentar ver "à lupa" as imagens de refletividade de Arouca e Coruche.
> 
> NE 15:52:28 utc
> ...


Segundo o radar da AEMET, dá-me a ideia que as células nasceram no Vale do Guadiana a leste de Mértola, passaram a fronteira, passaram também no enclave de Barrancos e dirigiram-se para a Estremadura, já algo dissipadas.


----------



## almeida96 (23 Jun 2020 às 20:12)

Por aqui o sol não chegou a aparecer 

Máxima de *21,5 ºC* apenas em Albarraque (a estação de Algueirão deixou de emitir dados ).


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jun 2020 às 21:08)

Algumas nuvens a Sul por Coimbra, nota-se bastante o arrefecimento


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2020 às 22:37)

Boas,

Esta manhã dentro do capacete da serra.
Alguns vestígios na estrada de precipitação oculta.




______

Nortada violenta neste momento em Alcabideche. Isto tem sido cá um massacre, lá está foi muito tempo que a sacana andava semi adormecida.


----------



## remember (23 Jun 2020 às 23:36)

Boas,

Hoje desceu mesmo, máxima de 28°C, com a nortada a marcar presença quase durante toda a tarde, a soprar em média a 20 km/h.

Mínima quase a ser alcançada com 18.3°C, 73% de HR e vento de ONO, a mínima era de 18.2°C, mas pelo andar da coisa...

Corre uma aragem bem fresca! 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (23 Jun 2020 às 23:50)

Boa noite a todos.

Aqui pela região de Óbidos, dia (inteiro, ao contrário de ontem) de nevoeiro cerrado. A temperatura não ultrapassou os 19º de máxima. Normal em dias em que a Leste as temperaturas sobem depressa.


----------



## Toby (24 Jun 2020 às 10:11)

Bom dia,

Hora "Paris", lamento que o meu trabalho me imponha uma sincronia com os servidores remotos.


----------



## Geopower (24 Jun 2020 às 14:24)

Dia de report da Aroeira. 
Céu limpo. Vento fraco a moderado de Norte.
Panorâmica a S/SE:


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2020 às 15:19)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Segundo o radar da AEMET, dá-me a ideia que as células nasceram no Vale do Guadiana a leste de Mértola, passaram a fronteira, passaram também no enclave de Barrancos e dirigiram-se para a Estremadura, já algo dissipadas.



Boa tarde

Ontem dia 23.
O extremo da linha de instabilidade já vinha em formação desde ao largo da costa do sotavento mas foi no vale do Guadiana que terá tomado mais força. Não encontrei registo de precipitação.
A formação espiralada de nuvens baixas ao largo da costa marroquina associada a uma pequena depressão quase sem registo barométrico apreciável à superfície é um efeito curioso.
Na costa ocidental nacional os nevoeiros entravam bastante dentro do litoral, indo de encontro à Serra de Sintra e chegando mesmo a Montejunto. Mais a norte a Serra da Boa Viagem na Figueira da Foz também constitui um obstáculo local, mas não tão importante como Sintra. Para sul do 'Monte da Lua' o nevoeiro despega-se e afasta-se da costa só voltando a tocá-la já praticamente só no litoral oeste do Barlavento Algarvio.

Imagem do Aqua, ontem cerca das 14:00 utc







jonas_87 disse:


> Esta manhã dentro do capacete da serra.
> Alguns vestígios na estrada de precipitação oculta.



Belo vídeo! Sente-se o fresco revigorante! Tecto nos 200-250 m talvez.
O satélite Terra já fez a sua passagem sobre o território do continente cerca das 11:26 utc, mas hoje o processamento das imagens está mais atrasado.

No Cabo da Roca o vento já soprava de Norte fixo, nos 37 Km/h médios desde a manhã.

Aqui na Póvoa, céu limpo, nortada a chegar mas fraca. Nos montes (altitude 250 a 350 m) as eólicas trabalham a grande velocidade.

EDIT:

Imagem de hoje do Terra, cerca das 11:25 utc
Resolução 250 m.
Grandes entradas do nevoeiro costeiro ligando-se a grandes manchas interiores, especialmente nas Beiras.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jun 2020 às 16:36)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui o dia de ontem foi quente, ultrapassando os 30ºC de máxima, mas as mínimas por aqui são, felizmente, frescas. Ainda bem! 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 30,2ºC
Mín: 17,5ºC

Agora estão 28,3ºC e céu limpo. Nos próximos dias a temperatura deverá descer um pouco, mas depois lá para o fim da semana voltará a subir.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jun 2020 às 17:45)

A tarde por cá segue bem amena, e com vento fraco, que alivia um pouco a sensação de calor, passei por Tomar, e lá o céu nublado estava bem presente, com muitas pessoas a almoçar nas esplanadas, neste dia de S.João.


----------



## RStorm (24 Jun 2020 às 20:06)

Boa Tarde 

Hoje já se notou que esteve bem mais "fresco" e ao sol até nem estava quente  
Céu totalmente limpo, apresentando-se com alguma neblina/nuvens baixas até meio da manhã. 
Nortada habitual. 

Mínima: *17,4ºC *
Máxima: *27,0ºC *

T. Atual: *23,6ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## remember (24 Jun 2020 às 20:16)

Boas tardes,

Massama é outro mundo lol novamente nevoeiro hoje de manhã.

Por Santa Iria, 27°C de máxima e 16.7°C de mínima. Já sopra de novo...










Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2020 às 20:31)

Muito interessante, rajada de 97 km/h em Manique de Cima, limite Cascais /Sintra.
(estação relativamente recente no wunderground.com) 
Por Alcabideche está uma nortada demoníaca.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jun 2020 às 23:45)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui, hoje o dia foi um pouco mais ameno mas sem o vento doutras zonas do Litoral Oeste.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 28,5ºC
Mín: 16,7ºC

Agora estão 18,8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## marcoguarda (25 Jun 2020 às 09:32)

Adivinhem lá que tempo está aqui no oeste? Pois é, 4º dia consecutivo sem ver o sol, chuva miudinha e muito nevoeiro, 16 graus.
Para quem está a trabalhar é o ideal xD


----------



## cepp1 (25 Jun 2020 às 10:26)

O litoral oeste deve ter os piores verões do mundo, pior que o Minho, todos anos a mesma porcaria, morrinha o verão inteiro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jun 2020 às 10:30)

cepp1 disse:


> O litoral oeste deve ter os piores verões do mundo, pior que o Minho, todos anos a mesma porcaria, morrinha o verão inteiro.


Depende dos gostos das pessoas, e é verdade que os verões no Litoral Oeste são normalmente assim, mas não será exagerado considerar que a região tenha dos piores verões? 

Pelo menos é uma maneira de afastar o turismo em massa do litoral, e de não ocorrer massificação como no Algarve.


----------



## Toby (25 Jun 2020 às 10:50)




----------



## cepp1 (25 Jun 2020 às 11:09)

Toby disse:


>


Pode me explicar esses gráficos sff?


----------



## cepp1 (25 Jun 2020 às 11:15)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Depende dos gostos das pessoas, e é verdade que os verões no Litoral Oeste são normalmente assim, mas não será exagerado considerar que a região tenha dos piores verões?
> 
> Pelo menos é uma maneira de afastar o turismo em massa do litoral, e de não ocorrer massificação como no Algarve.


Sim claro que exagero até porque muitas vezes por volta da hora do almoço o tempo acaba por abrir..mas quem tem de vestir miúdos de manhã para ir para escola é sempre uma escolha difícil. Na Nazaré entao que vejo da minha casa, já o tempo abriu em Batalha, Porto de Mós e Alcobaça e continua debaixo de nuvens.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (25 Jun 2020 às 11:58)

Bom dia.
Pelas terras d'Óbidos tudo igual aos dias anteriores: nevoeiro (hoje sem precipitação oculta), com as temperaturas a rondar os 19º/20º de máxima; o vento esse, tal como ontem, vai acelerando ao longo do dia, fazendo-se sentir a useira nortada a partir do meio da tarde.

(praia do Rio Cortiço)


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2020 às 12:37)

Boas,

Ontem a noite a nortada local era simplesmente incrível, da minha janela ainda registei rajada de 88 km/h.
Nem imagino em campo aberto, as árvores mandavam cada estalo, felizmente o arvoredo está habituado e muitas delas não caiem. Isto em Lisboa era o terror de árvores caídas.

Se repararem no modelo arome do Ipma mostra uma mancha minúscula de rajada 70-80 km nesta zona. Enquanto o Ipma não instalar outra estação no concelho e não se limitar a olhar para o cabo Raso, continuarao a perceber 0 do que se passa nesta zona. Isto é realmente extremo. 

20,2 graus


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2020 às 14:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Ontem a noite a nortada local era simplesmente incrível, da minha janela ainda registei rajada de 88 km/h.
> Nem imagino em campo aberto, as árvores mandavam cada estalo, felizmente o arvoredo está habituado e muitas delas não caiem. Isto em Lisboa era o terror de árvores caídas.
> ...



Off-topic: Não deixa de ser interessante pensar em Alcabideche auto-suficiente em energia eléctrica se fossem instaladas pequenas eólicas, ou até eólicas privadas em todas as casas.

Aqui a zona alta da Póvoa não tem esses extremos, nem de longe, mas é habitual a nortada nos 30-40 Km/h. Falta-lhe mais uns 10-20 Km/h e as rajadas extremas da turbulência produzida pela Serra e proximidade da costa, afinal toda essa zona é o 'nariz' da península.

Hoje, Cirrus anunciaram a chegada de uma frente fria dissipada, ainda ao largo da costa ocidental.

A imagem do satélite Terra, cerca das 12:09 utc, revela extensa invasão e formação de nuvens baixas / nevoeiros do Cabo da Roca para norte:


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2020 às 18:02)

Na imagem do Aqua das 13:48 utc, da Nazaré para norte a costa limpou até alguns quilómetros para o interior.
Persistem largas extensões de nuvens baixas nos vales e terras baixas do Minho, Beira Litoral e Beira Alta.


----------



## Toby (25 Jun 2020 às 20:43)

cepp1 disse:


> Pode me explicar esses gráficos sff?








DJU : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Degré_jour_unifié
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Degree_day
Não consegui encontrar a explicação da DJU em português.


----------



## remember (25 Jun 2020 às 21:18)

Boas,

Que capacete hoje sobre o Palácio da Pena

Máxima de 25.7°C e mínima de 16.6°C, agora 18.7°C e 65% de HR e vento de  ONO. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2020 às 21:50)

Boas,

17 graus

Hoje ao final do dia, um capacete de meter respeito.
Foto tirada ao lado de casa no cabeço do Cabreiro, tem uma vista espectacular para a serra.






No video vê-se algumas micro gotas a caírem, o capacete é sem dúvida uma massa brutal de humidade. Muitas vezes o vento forte / nortada violenta transporta estes pingos até Alcabideche. É só mais uma partilha deste microclima especial.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jun 2020 às 23:18)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, ao contrário doutros pontos do país, mas mais fresco comparando com os últimos dias e com mais vento. Infelizmente (ou felizmente) esta pausa no tempo quente deverá durar apenas até sábado... 

Junho deverá acabar com 0 mm. A última vez que aconteceu isto pela zona foi em 2011! 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 25,4ºC
Mín: 16,1ºC

Agora estão 18,7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Toby (26 Jun 2020 às 07:28)

Bom dia,

Aqui, um pouco de chuvisco, bom para humedecer as culturas.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2020 às 16:53)

Boa tarde

A situação dos solos produz, confirmada à vista, uma secagem rápida da vegetação herbácea rasteira, principalmente gramíneas, o combustível mais temido para propagação das ignições.

Vale do Tejo em situação de perda acelerada da humidade do solo, enquanto que o litoral aguenta melhor graças à humidade e nebulosidade trazida pelas brisas marítimas.
Regiões já em secura total no Baixo Alentejo, e outras quase no ponto de emurchecimento permanente (PEP) no Algarve e interior de Trás-os-Montes e Beira Alta:


Hoje a nebulosidade litoral dissipou mais depressa.
Na imagem do satélite Terra cerca das 11:14 utc toda a costa, até uma boa centena de quilómetros ao largo, estava limpa, à excepção o extremo do litoral do Minho:






Pelas 15:37 utc, já era visível, na Beachcam do Guincho, a aproximação de estratos oceânicos mas não muito baixos:







Aqui na Póvoa, houve nebulosidade baixa de estratos durante a noite e madrugada, dissipando ao nascer do sol.
Agora estão 22,3ºC e 55%.
Vento NW fraco até 15 Km/h.


----------



## Toby (26 Jun 2020 às 20:03)

Boa tarde,

da esquerda para a direita: SSE  NO


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2020 às 21:00)

Serra de Sintra,  debaixo do capacete (400 m).
O tecto das nuvens está nos 440 m.
Vento fraco NW, até 10 Km/h

HR 80%
17,3°C em descida lenta.
Não se vê o pôr do sol.

Monte Rodel (no meridiano de Monserrate).
WNW Monge encoberto à esquerda.





NE (Mafra). Os 'cimos nobres' (Castelo, Pena, Cruz Alta) ocultos.





SSW (Cascais)






SSE (Tapadas do Monte Rodel e do Saldanha).





Leste. Cruz Alta oculta. Penha Verde à esquerda. 





Norte. Monserrate no limite da floresta, ao meio; Ericeira no horizonte.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (26 Jun 2020 às 22:51)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Neste momento chuvisco . Vento fraco de oeste.

Registo do final de dia a SW:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jun 2020 às 23:26)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia de céu limpo mas com alguma nebulosidade à tarde, embora desta vez com temperaturas mais amenas e sem vento. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 21,9°C
Mín: 17,6°C

Agora estão 18,6°C e céu pouco nublado. A noite deverá ser seca por aqui, embora noutros pontos do país não muito longe daqui está a ser molhada. Interessantes estes contrastes climáticos no nosso país...


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2020 às 00:03)

Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> da esquerda para a direita: SSE  NO


Não consigo ver a imagem. 



Geopower disse:


> A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Neste momento chuvisco . Vento fraco de oeste.



Em Colares, Sintra e até ao Cacém, também por volta dessa hora, chuvisco fraco contínuo.
Entretanto o tecto das nuvens tinha descido até aos 350 m e tornado-se mais espesso.
O vento manteve-se fraco, havendo mesmo períodos de quase calma no cimo do Monte Rodel, na encosta norte da Serra.
O aumento da humidade e ligeira subida de temperatura também originaram uma sensação mais abafada.

Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria agora o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Toby (27 Jun 2020 às 06:23)

StormRic disse:


> Não consigo ver a imagem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jun 2020 às 08:59)

Bom dia, 
Depois duma madrugada com algum nevoeiro (por surpresa minha), a manhã segue com céu nublado e 19,2ºC. O chão está todo molhado por aqui, mas a minha estação não acumula nada de nada, contrastando com outra estação aqui mesmo ao lado, que acumula 0,3 mm. Acho que o pluviómetro deve estar entupido, depois daquelas chuvadas em maio (desde então nada caiu por aqui). 

Assim sendo, junho acumula até ao momento 0,3 mm.


----------



## Geopower (27 Jun 2020 às 10:35)

Manhã com períodos de chuvisco no litoral oeste Santa Cruz. Vento fraco de oeste. Tecto de nuvens baixo.
Panorâmica a norte:






Panorâmica a sul:


----------



## RStorm (27 Jun 2020 às 11:46)

Bom dia 

Os últimos dois dias foram amenos, mas com sensação fresca devido à nortada. O céu tem-se apresentado muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir do final da manhã. 
Hoje, a manhã segue novamente nublada e fresca. Pelas 7h caíram alguns chuviscos dispersos. Vento fraco de N. 

*Quinta: *
Mínima: *16,5ºC *
Máxima: *26,2ºC *

*Sexta: *
Mínima: *14,7ºC *
Máxima: *25,0ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *19,6ºC *
T. Atual: *23,1ºC *
HR: 64% 
Vento: N / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## almeida96 (27 Jun 2020 às 12:13)

Hoje de madrugada (tal como ontem) caíram algumas pingas, por vezes quase no nível "aguaceiro fraco". 

Pêro Pinheiro acumulou *2 mm*; Mucifal acumulou *1 mm; *Magoito e Belas* 0,5 mm*
Albarraque, aqui mais perto, acumulou *0,2 mm* ontem e *0,4 mm* hoje.


----------



## almeida96 (27 Jun 2020 às 12:19)

Uma nota interessante: As máximas de Junho até agora, evidenciando o efeito da nortada e da proximidade do mar durante este mês, com comparação com a máxima de Belas, mais afastada do mar.

Magoito: 22,4 ºC 
Assafora: 22,5 ºC
Mucifal: 23,7 ºC
Serra: 23,0 ºC
Belas: 30,2 ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jun 2020 às 16:11)

Boa tarde,
A manhã, por cá começou com céu muito nublado, e ainda cai uns borrifos, por volta das 7 horas, mas pouco depois o céu começou a abir, não na totalidade, mas o sol, quando espreita, consegue vir escaldante.


----------



## Geopower (27 Jun 2020 às 19:06)

Tarde cinzenta no litoral oeste. Vento fraco de NW. Bastante humidade no ar.

Panorâmica a partir do Alto da Vela para norte na direção do Cabo Carvoeiro:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2020 às 20:57)

Boas, 
Morrinha ténue por cá.


----------



## Geopower (27 Jun 2020 às 23:45)

Início de noite também com periodos chuvisco no litoral oeste.

Registo do crepúsculo a W/NW:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jun 2020 às 01:05)

Boa noite,
Após uma madrugada em que acumulei 0,3 mm, a manhã foi de céu muito nublado, vento e tempo fresco. A partir da hora de almoço, a temperatura deu um pulo grande, subindo 2°C em apenas uns minutos, e o céu ficou totalmente limpo. Também já se nota o aumento das temperaturas, sobretudo nesta noite, em que as temperaturas têm-se mantido em valores "quase tropicais", fruto do vento fraco de nordeste. 

Durante o dia de hoje também foi feita uma limpeza à estação meteorológica. Os 2 mm apresentados não são verídicos... 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 26,7°C
Mín: 18,5°C

Agora estão 19,7°C, céu limpo e vento de nordeste. Será que vivo na mesma região que o @jonas_87 ou o @Geopower?


----------



## Geopower (28 Jun 2020 às 12:02)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Após uma madrugada em que acumulei 0,3 mm, a manhã foi de céu muito nublado, vento e tempo fresco. A partir da hora de almoço, a temperatura deu um pulo grande, subindo 2°C em apenas uns minutos, e o céu ficou totalmente limpo. Também já se nota o aumento das temperaturas, sobretudo nesta noite, em que as temperaturas têm-se mantido em valores "quase tropicais", fruto do vento fraco de nordeste.
> 
> Durante o dia de hoje também foi feita uma limpeza à estação meteorológica. Os 2 mm apresentados não são verídicos...
> ...


Microclima de feição Atlântica do litoral oeste.

Domingo iniciou-se com céu muito nublado. Neste momento céu limpo e vento forte de norte.
Panorâmica a NW:


----------



## RStorm (28 Jun 2020 às 17:46)

Boa Tarde

O céu começou a abrir após o início da tarde de ontem e deu lugar ao céu limpo, situação que se manteve durante todo o dia de hoje.
Nortada habitual, mas hoje com maior intensidade e algumas rajadas. Notável subida de temperatura.

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *19,6ºC *
Máxima: *27,1ºC *

*Hoje: *
Mínima: *19,5ºC *
Máxima: *28,4ºC *

T. Atual: *27,3ºC *
HR: 51% 
Vento: NW / 15,1 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2020 às 17:50)

Boa tarde

Nortada forte aqui pela Póvoa, atinge os 45 Km/h, valor mais corrente é à volta dos 30 Km/h.

Sol muito forte.

27,1ºC
51%

Céu totalmente limpo.

Ontem havia capacetes de nuvens volumosos sobre o sistema de alturas de Sintra a Montejunto, pelo menos, sendo especialmente intenso sobre Montejunto.


----------



## Toby (28 Jun 2020 às 18:49)

Ola,
Céus movimentados a oeste.
Ainda é para a região...  
Ventos do NO


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2020 às 20:40)

Comparação das imagens dos três satélites (Terra, Suomi, Aqua), hoje às 11:02/12:51/14:19 utc:






O capacete na Serra de Sintra persistia às 11h, quase desapareceu e voltou às 14h.


----------



## Geopower (28 Jun 2020 às 21:24)

Final de dia agreste com céu encoberto e chuvisco na costa oeste Santa Cruz. Vento moderado a forte de NW com rajadas.

Panorâmica a sul:





Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Jun 2020 às 01:00)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia já foi bem quente, com uma temperatura máxima que quase chegou aos 30°C. Também notou-se um claro aumento da nortada, com um vento forte a meio da tarde mas abrandando logo após o pôr-do-sol. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 29,9°C
Mín: 19,2°C
Rajada máxima: 40 km/h N 

Agora estão 20,1°C, vento fraco de norte/nordeste e céu limpo. Segue-se mais uma noite com temperaturas relativamente elevadas.


----------



## Geopower (29 Jun 2020 às 11:15)

Manhã de contrastes entre o Litoral Oeste e Lisboa. 
Céu encoberto em Santa Cruz com vento moderado de NW. Já em Lisboa, céu limpo. Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## RStorm (29 Jun 2020 às 19:39)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia soalheiro e agradável. 
Céu limpo, apresentando-se com alguns "farrapitos" de nuvens baixas no inicio da manhã. 
Nortada habitual, mas bem mais serena que ontem  

Mínima: *18,1ºC *
Máxima: *28,6ºC *

T. Atual: *25,9ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (30 Jun 2020 às 01:52)

Boa noite

Céu limpo todo o dia.
Nortada não chegou aos valores de ontem, 30 Km/h no máximo.

De 6ª feira, 26, dois time-lapses no alto da Serra de Sintra (alt.400 m), sob o 'capacete' de estratos formados pelo vento de NW.
Em ambos os vídeos (4K) é notória a descida gradual do tecto das nuvens, de cerca de 440 m para 360m.

Meia hora antes do pôr-do-sol, direcção NW. Acelerado 25x.


Início do crepúsculo, direcção ESE, 12x.


----------



## Geopower (30 Jun 2020 às 14:11)

A reportar de Salvaterra de Magos. Inicio de tarde quente. 33°C.
Vento fraco  de NW para atenuar o calor.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Jun 2020 às 16:08)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui os últimos dois dias têm tido temperaturas quentes e o céu tem estado limpo. Enfim, tempo anticiclónico no seu melhor! 

*Ontem*
Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 30,1ºC
Mín: 18,1ºC
Rajada máxima: 26 km/h N

Agora estão 26,4ºC e vento de noroeste. O dia de hoje tem sido um pouco mais fresco, embora igualmente quente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jun 2020 às 17:08)

Esta tarde tem sido bem amena, e só não é pior, porque lá vai "correndo" um vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2020 às 17:30)

Boas

Como é normal, nortada bastante forte por cá. 

Capacete da serra segue imparável!
@StormRic belos vídeos, também tenho andado por lá. Hoje de manhã havia precipitação oculta valente, até poças de água havia. Incrível aquela serra. Logo posto algumas fotos.


----------



## Geopower (30 Jun 2020 às 19:06)

Final de tarde com nortada forte em Lisboa. Céu limpo.


----------



## RStorm (30 Jun 2020 às 20:35)

Boa Tarde 

Mais do mesmo, mas com nortada um pouco mais intensa.
É uma visão habitual de verão, mas nunca deixa de ser impressionante a barreira climática da serra de Sintra vista daqui. Uma faixa extensa de nuvens sob o litoral oeste, mas do capacete para baixo nada passa  
Durante a tarde, lá bem ao longe e com alguma dificuldade, consegui avistar alguma nebulosidade convectiva a SE, penso que tenha sido para os lados da Serra de Aracena, mas no entanto o radar não acusou nada. 

Bom, Junho despede-se com apenas *0,9 mm*, *-19,1 mm *em relação à média. Muito seco portanto, mas é algo normal nesta época  

Mínima: *18,6ºC *
Máxima: *27,2ºC *

T. Atual: *22,3ºC *
HR: 67% 
Vento: NW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2020 às 21:15)

Boas, 

Alguns registos desta manhã, como sempre aquela zona da Peninha tem precipitação oculta significativa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Jun 2020 às 22:19)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, mas desta vez com algum vento, sobretudo durante a tarde. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 28,1°C
Mín: 16,0°C 

Agora estão 20,8°C e céu limpo, mas o vento já enfraqueceu.


----------



## fhff (1 Jul 2020 às 10:46)

Mais um dia sem Sol à vista no Litoral Sintrense.
Por Colares cai uma morrinha, pouco intensa. 20º C


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jul 2020 às 12:34)

Boa tarde,
A manhã hoje começou logo com sol, mas em todo o redor da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiro, era bem visível uma espesso manto de nuvens, oque só evidencia bem a diferença entre o litoral, e o interior.
Este era o cenário ás 7:45.


----------



## Geopower (2 Jul 2020 às 10:44)

Manhã de céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco a moderado de Norte.

Panorâmica de Lisboa a partir de Cacilhas:


----------

